

I made pagination suck less - hendrikp
http://programmerstrouble.blogspot.com/2011/03/design-pattern-pagination-with-useful.html
It certainly seems to make pagination less of a pain, so +1
======
hendrikp
Has anyone seen this before on a website? It seems so simple, I find it hard
to believe that this is the first implementation.

~~~
smokestack
It ceases to solve a problem when the user controls sorting.

~~~
hendrikp
I believe it still works. When the user sorts on another field, the hint shows
that (for strings, the first 3 characters).

